# Need Career Help



## SunnyCal (Jun 23, 2020)

Hello all,

I'm brand new here. I have a bit of a career predicament.

I have a B.S. (received with honor's) in Mechanical Engineering. I have a year of work experience as a design engineer. I am an extremely active and social person who used to work in journalism, so after working in design (at a computer for 8 hours a day) I nearly lost my mind. I ended up leaving to find another path that was more closely-aligned with my personality.

I moved back into media and started working alongside producers on different video projects. Work has been unstable, the pay is barely above min-wage, and I have been horrified by the lack of professionalism and utter laziness among the people in media. I miss the clear instruction, the respect and the professional attitude that the engineering workplace provided. 

So I am at a crossroads. Are there any engineering disciplines where I can work and still be active, and still be social?

All I have found is sales engineering, and I am seriously considering it. 

Thanks all!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jun 25, 2020)

SunnyCal said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm brand new here. I have a bit of a career predicament.
> 
> ...


There are lots of different jobs that engineers can do. It sounds like design and analysis may not be for you. If you're looking for engineering jobs with more interpersonal interaction, you could consider project management, sales/account rep, customer service, production support/liaison, teaching/training, etc. Probably want to stay away from R&amp;D, design, and analysis.


----------



## User1 (Jun 30, 2020)

maybe a job at a small engineering firm where you can do the marketing and business development? / networking and getting jobs?


----------

